# Print settings



## Bjtuck (Dec 18, 2018)

Can anyone help me with settings for printing clear film positives for burning to a screen. My setup is Windows 10, CorelDraw X8, T-Rip 2.0 and Epson Sure Color P800 printer. I've tried everything I can think of but I still can't print a solid dark black. I really would appreciate anyone's help Thank You


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Bjtuck said:


> Can anyone help me with settings for printing clear film positives for burning to a screen. My setup is Windows 10, CorelDraw X8, T-Rip 2.0 and Epson Sure Color P800 printer. I've tried everything I can think of but I still can't print a solid dark black. I really would appreciate anyone's help Thank You



T-Rip software is your FilmMaker!
-Run T-Rip 2
-import a image file (bmp, pdf, jpg, ...)


----------



## Bjtuck (Dec 18, 2018)

Reymond, 
What I've been doing is print in CorelDraw to SC P900 Separations which is the T-rip program. When it opens I print it from there. I need to know the best settings to get the darkest print.
Thanks


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

Make sure your color in Corel is cmyk Black.

Make sre your printer settings are on high quality.

If all else fails, until you can solve the problem print 2 transparancies and stack them on top of one another.


----------



## Bjtuck (Dec 18, 2018)

I have been doing that, I think the problem is with the film I'm using that can with the business I bought. I ordered Pigment based film. I'll post if that's the problem
Thanks


----------



## ameliaharry654 (Dec 24, 2018)

ScreamingMimi said:


> Make sure your color in Corel is cmyk Black.
> 
> Make sre your printer settings are on high quality.
> 
> If all else fails, until you can solve the problem print 2 transparancies and stack them on top of one another.


Very helpful reply.


----------

